# Work situation



## bomb_r2 (May 27, 2018)

I can only have hard candy at work and water outside of the lunch room. 
Being hypoglycemic,  i bought
Chocolate covered almonds 
Vanilla flavored yogurt balls
Chocolate covered cashews
And yogurt covered raisins 

Can anyone recommend anything else to eat of the hard candy Nature but not horrible for the diet?

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Wilson (May 28, 2018)

Now, what worked for me specifically, was the following:


Increase the amount of water I drink per day by 2?3 glasses. No need to drink it all at one time and it can be warm or hot water. Avoid flavored/sugared water/drinks/sodas.
Cut the amount of processed sugar you eat. No more doughnuts, candy bars, sodas, pastries. Don?t binge eat snacks or sugar on special occasions!
Walk as much as you can and have time for per day. Stop using your car if possible for short trips. Instead, walk or bike to places closeby or that are safe.
Realize that this is a lifestyle change, and not to be done just for the next few weeks, but for your lifetime.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 14, 2018)

get some MJ hard candies.


----------

